

Been on HN Front Page? Heavybit Is Hiring a PR Person - suzyperplexus
https://angel.co/heavybit-industries/jobs/66807-developer-focused-marketing-and-pr-manager

======
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/)

No I haven't been on the front page - not _yet_.

